# Uhrzeit anhand der Sonnenwinkel berechen



## ms4wago (12 April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kennt jemand eine Funktion mit der man die Uhrzeit anhand der Sonnenwinkel "Azimuth" und "Elevation" ermitteln kann? Sprich den umgekehrten Weg wie es in der Funktion "FbWB_CalculateSunPosition" aus der "WagoBuilding_01.lib" gemacht wird

Hintergrund: Meine Jalousie- und Rolladen fahren ich abhängig von Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang, festen Sonnenwinkeln und festen Uhrzeiten. Um hier irgendwelche Überschneidung zu verhindern (die ich teilweise habe) und das ganze übersichtliche zu gestalten würde ich gerne alles in eine Uhrzeit umwandeln.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2020)

Sonne, Position und Uhrzeit ist ein komplexes Thema.
Zur Berechnung gibt es verschiedene Herangehensweisen und Formeln.
Je nach verwendeter Formel hast du Abweichungen von bis zu 30 Minuten.
Daher wäre es erstmal interessant zu wissen, wie Wago die Berechnung durchführt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ms4wago (12 April 2020)

Ja, dass das ein komplexes Thema ist habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Deshalb lag meine Hoffnung auch auf eine fertige Funktion die vielleicht sogar beides kann


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (12 April 2020)

Hallo
Ich kenne den FB "FbWB_CalculateSunPosition" nicht.
Ich habe denn FB "FB_Sunset" aus der Wago Lib. Gebaeude_allgemein verwendet.
Diesem FB braucht die UTC Zeit um die Sonnenhöhe und Richtung anzugeben.

So Stimmt bei mir die Uhrzeit mit der Position der Sonne immer.

Ich kann so die Beschattung auf einige cm genau machen.

Gruss
Eigenheim_Bastler


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2020)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich kenne den FB "FbWB_CalculateSunPosition" nicht.
> Ich habe denn FB "FB_Sunset" aus der Wago Lib. Gebaeude_allgemein verwendet.
> Diesem FB braucht die UTC Zeit um die Sonnenhöhe und Richtung anzugeben.
> ...



Deine Antwort hat aber nix mit der Fragestellung zu tun.
Der TE hat Rollopositionen auf bestimmte Sonnenwinkel gesetzt.
Und jetzt will er wissen, zu welcher Uhrzeit der entsprechende Winkel erreicht wird.


----------



## thomass5 (12 April 2020)

https://www.helpster.de/so-bestimmen-sie-die-uhrzeit-nach-dem-sonnenverlauf_17891 hilft dies weiter?


----------



## ms4wago (13 April 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Deine Antwort hat aber nix mit der Fragestellung zu tun.


Leider richtig




thomass5 schrieb:


> https://www.helpster.de/so-bestimmen-sie-die-uhrzeit-nach-dem-sonnenverlauf_17891 hilft dies weiter?


----------



## ogaw (4 Februar 2022)

iteriere es doch einfach durch. 
berechne in einer Schleife den Seitenwinkel für jede Zeit und taste dich an den gemessenen Winkel heran


----------



## ms4wago (5 Februar 2022)

ogaw schrieb:


> iteriere es doch einfach durch.
> berechne in einer Schleife den Seitenwinkel für jede Zeit und taste dich an den gemessenen Winkel heran


Ja, so habe ich es auch umgesetzt. Ein fertige Funktion wäre hier vielleicht performanter gewesen.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Februar 2022)

ms4wago schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Funktion mit der man die Uhrzeit anhand der Sonnenwinkel "Azimuth" und "Elevation" ermitteln kann?


Die Uhrzeit lässt sich für mein Verständnis allein aus dem Azimuth ermitteln (1h / 15°). Für die Elevation reicht die Uhrzeit nicht - man müsste zusätzlich das Datum (die Jahreszeit) kennen.


----------



## ms4wago (5 Februar 2022)

Deshalb mach ich mir Hilfe der Funktion "FbWB_CalculateSunPosition" einmal am Tag jeweils eine Zuordnungsliste für die Sonnenhöhe (steigend/fallend) und auch für den Sonnenwinkel zur jeweiligen Uhrzeit.

Eine Funktion mit umgestellter Formel wäre halt perfekt gewesen


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Februar 2022)

Das ist doch vergleichbar mit der Berechnung des Sonnenaufgangs bzw. -untergangs ( https://www.astronomie.info/zeitgleichung/ ), nur mit einem anderen Winkel?


----------



## WSCH (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ohne genau verstanden zu haben was du machen möchtest. Hier ein Hinweis auf einen Baustein von Siemens. Zu finden und der Beitrags-ID:              109775729. (Solar Tracking)

Mfg
​


----------



## ms4wago (7 Februar 2022)

Danke für die nach fast zwei Jahren aufgebrachte Unterstützung. Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich eine für mich funktionierende Lösung gefunden.


----------

